# Postmans Alarm Clocks



## dickieoldchap (Feb 4, 2012)

I have recently aquired two postmans alarms. The fist one is pretty much complete apart from pendulum and weights, it is however showing its age. It has a 9" painted wood white dial with stained wood surround which is nice, but has warped about half an inch so the glass cover doesn't close. The movement on the back has also dropped about an eighth from front to back.

The second clock appears to be a little older and more unusual, but less complete. For a start it strikes the hour and has an alarm, the going and striking weights hang from brass chains, the alarm from cord. A lot more of the mechanism in the second clock is made of wood, all pinions are made up from wooden bobbins with pins and the larger brass wheels are attached to the shafts with wooden bosses. The alarm disc is also hand engraved where as the other one is pressed. This clock has no pendulum, weights or dial.

What sort of weight should they require and what sort of bob weight ? I have made up a set of adjustable weights so that I can play around to try and get it right. Any idea of age ? There are no makers marks on either clock. They do both run but seem a bit temperamental. I know they have little financial value but I would like to get them working as I think they are interesting and full of character.

This is all new to me so you will have to excuse my ignorance, Does anyone have any thoughts or info. Thanks for reading?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: :lol:

Dickie, you *need *to post a picture or two, 'cos I'm intrigued as to what you've actually got :yes:

Plus some pictures will help the clock gurus on here to advise you - - and NO, I'm not one of them - - and perhaps help you in your quest to get them running again. I'm pretty sure one of the experts will come along and pass on their expertise! :notworthy:


----------

